

I don't code. Here's my project: Notepeep.com - mathewsi

Site Link: http://www.notepeep.com<p>Site Description: A place where you can anonymously write about, rate, and comment on people, places, and things.<p>Hello everyone,<p>I don't really code. I have an extremely limited understanding of PHP and I get the basics of HTML/CSS. But, I've come up with Notepeep.com entirely on my own given my resources. I tried out a few popular CMS installations and eventually found that I could push WordPress and its plugins in a way that allowed my site operate like I wanted it to.<p>I know it's certainly not optimized/perfect. I'm sharing it now as I just want to show technical founders and those of us here not technical what a non-technical person can come up with given the amount of resources available to us.<p>Thanks for your time. I really appreciate your comments/feedback!
======
jaybobzin
Nice work mathewsi. This is exactly what I would want to see out of a
"business" guy with an idea. Do what you can, evangelize your idea.

Definitely one of the better ways to inspire a developer. And, as a developer,
we're also better able to understand what the site COULD be than the average
person you're showing it to. Bravo, keep at it!

------
mathewsi
Clickable Link: <http://www.notepeep.com>

